# Should I upgrade??? X-20???



## jjordan359 (Feb 22, 2013)

So right now the irons I have are Ram Gforce irons (Ram G-Force Men's 16-piece Complete Golf Club Set (Refurbished) | Overstock.com) <<those.
But I was looking at a second hand sports store which sells pretty good quality things. And they had a set of callaway X-20 irons for about 179.99 and im sure i could get a cheaper price than that. Right now my club distances are about P-110 9-120 6-150 5-160ish
And i have no issues with my irons, I hit them straight and dont really have any complaints about them. But all the reviews i read about the X-20s say they make such a difference and are game improving. These are the X-20s im looking at (PGA.com Value Guide, the National Standard For Callaway X-20 Golf Club Values and Information) Im just not sure what to do so im looking for advice!!


----------

